# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  اینترنت با رسیور خانگی

## mehrzad007

من شنیدم که می شه از رسیور های خانگی برای دریافت اینترنت استفاده کرد و چون اونها تنها برای رسیو به کار می روند باید از خط تلفن برای سند استفاده کرد . اگر این کار امکا ن دارد لطفا طریقه انجام آن و وسایلهای مورد نیاز رو بنویسید .

----------


## Gladiator

من یه مدتی توی خط خرید و فروش ریسیور و غیره بودم ٬  یه بار یکی از کسایی که برام جنس میاورد یه کارت هم با خودش آورد و قیمتش رو 130 تومن اعلام کرد . روی کارت نوشته شده بود پهنای باند 11 مگا بیت  :kiss:  ولی من نخریدمش چون بهش احتیاجی نداشتم و مشتری هم نداشت .

ولی اگر اطلاعاتی در موردش بدست آوردم همینجا مینویسم .

----------


## Best Programmer

اون کارتی که آقای گلادیاتور فرمودند معروف به  DVB هست ولی قیمت اینترنت از 20 هزار تومان هست تا n تومان

----------


## Gladiator

DVB به رسیور متصل میشه ؟  :wink:

----------


## mehrzad007

بست پروگرمر می تونی بیشتر توضیح بدی؟ اون دی وی بی یچه اصلا؟ حالا اخر کاری من می تونم وصل شم به اینترنت یا نه؟

----------


## arshia_

بهترین کار اینه که در مورد جهت آنتن و فرکانسی که لازمه و کارتی که در صورت نیاز باید تهیه کنیم حرف بزنیم...

----------


## Best Programmer

http://www.hauppauge.com/html/dvb_s.htm
به این سایت بالا مراجعه کنید

----------


## phantasm

دریافت دیتا از satellite ها بصورت free است؟؟
و به چه صورت میشه تنظیمات کامپیوتر رو ست کرد که از satellite رسیو کنه و بوسیله مودم سند کنه؟

----------


## Gladiator

برادر من کارت دی وی بی که به ریسیور متصل نمیشه ٬  درون PC قرار میگیره . وقتی کارت دی وی بی بخری دیگه ریسیور میخوای چیکار ؟




> دریافت دیتا از satellite ها بصورت free است؟؟


خیر ٬ کارتی برای این منظور هست که باید بخری .



> و به چه صورت میشه تنظیمات کامپیوتر رو ست کرد که از satellite رسیو کنه و بوسیله مودم سند کنه؟


اگر از کارت دی وی بی استفاده میکنی که برای مصارف خانگی احتیاج به هیچ گونه روتینگ و غیره ای نداری با نصب کارت و اعمال تنظیمات مربوطه ( اعم از سیگنال ٬  PID و غیره ) و با برقراری ارتباط دایال آپ بعنوان خط رفت میتونی از دریافت سریع ماهواره ای استفاده کنی .

----------


## phantasm

مرسی مهندس :flower:

----------


## maleki

دنیای کارت های DVB خیلی جذاب چون توانایی های اون بسیار بالاتر از یه رسیوره خانگیه.من چند ماه پیش بعد از یه مدت بررسی یه کارت DVb به اسم SkyStar2  که ساخت آلمان بود به قیمت 90 هزار تومان از تهران خریدم با این کارت میشه دو کار انجام داد1-دریافت شبکه های تلویزیونی ماهواره ای 2-دریافت دیتا در مورد اول شما با یه برنامه خیلی خوب به اسم ProgDVB که روسها نوشتن میتونه شبکه های تلویزیونی رو ببینی بعلاوه با استفاده از چند Pluging  اضافه میتونه یه سری شبکه های کارتی رو Decode  منظورم شبکه هایه که سیستم Encryption اونها Viaccess1-Irdeto1-Seca1-SkyCrypt-Nagravisionو اخیرا هم چند تا شبکه با Encryption Seca2 نکته دیگه توانایی Record کردن این شبکه هاست که با کیفیت Mpeg2 ضبط میشن و بعدا اگه خواستی میتونی تبدیلشون کنی به Mpeg1و...... اما در مورد بحث دیتاش موضوع خیلی جذابه چرا چون نه تنها میتونی دیتایهای رو بگیری که بابتشون پول دادی بلکه میتونی فعالیتهای Internet افراد زیادی رو ببینی در مورد دیتا پولی منظورم اینه که شما میتونی توی همون تهران از شرکت های EuropeOnLineو Opensky یه اکانت ماهانه یا سالانه بگیری مثلا ماهانه اون تو تهران دوازده هزار تومنه و یه سیستم نامتقارنه یعنی send با خط تلفن و Receive  با همین دیشهای معمولی شما میتونی با اکانت یه ماه روز شب Web surfing داشته باشی هرچقدر که دلت خواست اما فقط میتونی توی اون یک ماه حداکثر 1GB دانلود کنی و واسه بیشترش باهاس پول بدی البته یه نکته وقتی دارای Web surfing میکنی حتما لازمه خط تلفنت online باشه نکته جالب در مورد دانلودهاشه یعنی وقتی خواستی چیزی رو دانلود کنی مثلا یه فایل 500MB اونوقت مثلا EuropeOnline یه فایل کوچیک مثلا 10kb میفرسته که بهش میگن key file و بعد بهت میگه که مثلا امشب ساعت 12 شب کامپیوترت رو روشن کن بدون اینکه اصلا خط تلفنت online باشه و میبینی که درست راس این ساعت کامپیوترت داره یه فایل 500mb رو دانلود میکنه البته این کارهارو اون فایل کلیدی که بهت گفتم انجام میده اما این بشنوید که خیلی جالبه اخیرا روسها و اکراینی ها یه کاری کردن که مثلا شما اگه بتونی key file  دیگه رو پیدا کنی درست راس ساعت معین تو هم میتونی اون فایلها رو دانلود کنی الان سایتهای زیادی هست که افراد key file هی خودشون رو به دیگران هم میدن نکته جالبتر اینکه اونهای که وضعشون توپه میرن از web server های مثلا روسها فیلمهای روز با کیفیت dvd  وهمچنین cd های تاپ رو واسه یه ساعت معین دانلد میکنن و بعد  key file اونه به بقیه میدن تا اونها هم حال کنن باور کنید تو این چند ماهه اونقدر dvd های باحال و cd  های نرم افزاری دانلد کردم که دیگه حوصله ندارم بهشون اصلا نگاه کنم یعنی من میرم این  key file  رو از اون سایت ها میگیرم بعد شب کامپیوتر خودم رو روشن میزارم صبح که میام میبینه چند gig فیلم و برنامه های توپ رو هاردمه و.... راستش اونقدر برنامه تاپ برای کار با این کارت های dvb  وجودداره که هرکدوم واسه خودشون یه دنیا دارن راستی یه چیز جالب که یادم رفت بگم در مورد Email های offline یعنی مثلا اگه شما یه اکانت یه ماهه از europeonline یه email هم بهت میده خوبی این email اینه که بدون اینکه نیازی باشه تا خط تلفنت online باشه هروقت یه email واست برسه کامپیوترت خودش از طریق این کارت dvb بهت اطلاع میده و میتونی همون لحظه بخونی و بازم تاکید میکنم بدون اینکه نیازی باشه که خط تلفنت وصل باشه اما برای فرستادن email باید حتما با تلفن  connect بشی چون گفتم که send شما از طریق خط تلفن باید باشه .راستش خیلی زیاد حرف زدم میدونم اما اگه خواستید میتونم تموم برنامه و تمام چیزهای دیگه ای رو که نتونستم بگم .

----------


## mehrzad007

تلفن این شرکتی که گفتی چنده عزیز؟

----------


## maleki

http://www.persiatech.ir

----------


## bahram_jp

حالا همین تنظیمات رو که میگید رو باید کجا انجام بدی من توی یه سایت خوندم باید با opensky کار کرد ولی نرم افزارش که تحت شبکه هم باشه گیرم نیومد لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید
bahram_jp_noavaran@yahoo.com

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
متاسفانه در مباحث مربوط به شبکه فعلاً مشغول بوق زدن هستم .
چند سوال در مورد Dvb : مدلی هست که کار کارت گرافیک با کیفیت مناسب رو هم ارائه بده؟
برای نوت بوک و Pda قابل استفاده هست؟
این کارت ها قابلیت ارسال ندارند یا ارائه دهندگان خدمات اینترنتی؟

----------


## mehrzad007

حد اقل من مدلی ندیدم که کارت گرافیک داشته باشه . فکر نکنم 
توانایی ندارند . کل مساله همین فرستادنه که سخته اگه نه رسیو خیلی ساده تره .

----------


## aras00000

سلام
آقای مالکی یا ملکی میخواستم بدونم که آیا کارتهای دیگه رو هم دیدید یا نه و برای استفاده دو تا دیش لازمه یا باید هی سمت اون رو تغییر داد
منون

----------


## Electronic

> سلام
> متاسفانه در مباحث مربوط به شبکه فعلاً مشغول بوق زدن هستم .
> چند سوال در مورد Dvb : مدلی هست که کار کارت گرافیک با کیفیت مناسب رو هم ارائه بده؟
> برای نوت بوک و Pda قابل استفاده هست؟
> این کارت ها قابلیت ارسال ندارند یا ارائه دهندگان خدمات اینترنتی؟


واسه ی نوت بوک می تونی اناع اکسترنالشو بگیری.در مورد کارت گرافیک هم گمون نکنم همچین چیزی باشه.ببین ارسال اطلاعات به ماهواره تجهیزات قوی و گران قیمتی رو می طلبه که عموما" برای کاربرای خونگی نمی صرفه.برای همینم ارتباطات ماهواره ای متقارن فراگیر نشده.البته در حد ریز و شخصی.

----------

